
Tactical Motifs in Chess: A List - lionhearted
http://chessskill.blogspot.com/2012/04/tactical-motifs-list.html
======
lionhearted
Came across this when looking for some inspiration on concretizing abstract
skills. Found it interesting. Deep game, eh?

